# Tụt huyết áp khi đang mang thai



## Sim Med (24/10/19)

*Nguyên nhân huyết áp bị tụt khi mang thai*
Quá trình mang thai gây ra nhiều thay đổi khi cơ thể phụ nữ phải thích nghi với quá trình nuôi dưỡng em bé. Đây là lý do vì sao mẹ bầu luôn cần khám thai định kỳ với bác sĩ nhằm kiểm tra huyết áp cùng những yếu tố sức khỏe khác.

Theo các chuyên gia, huyết áp của mẹ bầu sẽ khá thấp trong 24 tuần đầu của thai kỳ. Điều này có thể đến từ việc các mạch máu đang mở rộng để cho máu chảy đến tử cung. Các nguyên nhân tạm thời khác bao gồm đứng lên quá nhanh hoặc tắm bồn nước nóng quá lâu.





​
*Dấu hiệu tụt huyết áp khi mang thai?*
Khi mang thai, tụt huyết áp có thể xảy ra một cách bất ngờ, những biểu hiện bao gồm:

– Chóng mặt, choáng váng, đau đầu nhất là khi thay đổi tư thế.

– Mệt mỏi, khát nước bất thường.

– Da nhợt nhạt hoặc lạnh hơn bình thường.

– Hoa mắt, thị lực giảm.

– Vã mồ hôi ở trán, người thì lạnh.

– Buồn nôn hoặc nôn mửa.

– Nhịp thở nhanh, nông.

– Lơ mơ, thiếu tập trung.

– Thở dốc khi vận động làm việc nặng hoặc leo cầu thang.

Một số yếu tố cũng có thể góp phần gây ra vấn đề và khiến chỉ số huyết áp giảm thậm chí thấp hơn bình thường gồm:

– Dị ứng

– Bệnh tim

– Mất nước

– Thiếu máu

– Nhiễm trùng

– Rối loạn thận

– Xuất huyết nội

– Rối loạn nội tiết

– Việc sử dụng một số loại thuốc.

*Nguy cơ nếu bà bầu bị tụt huyết áp khi mang thai*

Một trong những rủi ro chính đối với bà bầu bị tụt huyết áp là té ngã do ngất nếu đứng dậy quá nhanh sau khi ngồi hoặc nằm. Tình trạng ngất xỉu khi mang thai thường xuyên có thể gây nguy hiểm đến sức khỏe của mẹ lẫn con bởi bạn sẽ vô tình tự làm mình bị thương.
Tình trạng huyết áp thấp nghiêm trọng có thể dẫn đến sốc hoặc tổn thương nội tạng. Điều này khiến việc vận chuyển máu đến thai nhi trở nên thiếu hụt, từ đó ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng cho quá trình phát triển, chào đời, chẳng hạn như làm cho thai chết lưu, bà bầu sinh non, trẻ sơ sinh nhẹ cân.





​
*Phụ nữ bị tụt huyết áp trong những tháng thai kì cần lưu ý một số điểm dưới đây*

*Lưu ý đến vận động khi mang thai*
Phụ nữ mang thai bị huyết áp thấp, việc thay đổi tư thế một cách đột ngột sẽ khiến máu lưu thông không kịp, dẫn đến tình trạng hoa mắt, chóng mặt.

Do đó, trước khi đứng dậy, mẹ bầu  nên vươn vai rồi từ từ đứng lên. Việc vươn vai giúp co giãn cơ, máu lưu thông tốt hơn, làm cho cơ thể thai phụ có thời gian thích nghi với sự thay đổi của tư thế mới.

Hạn chế những trường hợp phải leo cao, ở quá lâu ngoài nắng, hoặc đứng liên tục trong thời gian dài. Mẹ bầu cũng nên tránh xa chỗ đông người để tránh trường hợp thiếu không khí, ngộp thở.

Điều quan trọng, mẹ bầu nên duy trì chế độ tập luyện mỗi ngày với những hoạt động nhẹ nhàng như yoga, đi bộ, bơi lội,…

Theo các chuyên gia, việc thường xuyên tập thể dục ở một mức độ vừa phải có thể giúp mẹ bầu ổn định huyết áp hơn, từ đó tinh thần sảng khoái hơn cho cả mẹ và bé luôn.

*Duy trì chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý cho các mẹ đang mang thai*

Mẹ phải ăn đủ bữa mỗi ngày, không được bỏ bữa, nhất là bữa sáng vì đây là nguồn năng lượng cần thiết mỗi ngày.
Những mẹ bầu bị tụt huyết áp nên bổ sung một lượng muối nhất định vào thực đơn, khoảng 10g muối mỗi ngày là vừa.
Chia nhỏ bữa ăn trong ngày, thay vì 3 bữa chính, các mẹ nên ăn 5-6 bữa một ngày nhé.
Ưu tiên những thực phẩm giàu vitamin C, vitamin B các loại. Bởi vì, thiếu vitamin cũng là một trong những nguyên nhân dẫn đến huyết áp thấp;
Chủ động mang theo đồ ăn vặt ngọt như bánh, kẹo bên người đề phòng những trường hợp tụt huyết áp đột ngột
Đảm bảo uống đủ nước mỗi ngày, đặc biệt là nước lọc;
Không uống các loại thức uống có cồn và caffein


----------

